# Rayures écran iPad 2



## Dimensio (18 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ce soir j'ai par malheur fait tomber mon iMac.. Résultat : deux affreuses rayres sur l'écran 

Bon on ne les voit que sous un certain angle, mais je psychote quand même dessus  
Je suis presque certain que la réponse sera non, mais je demande quand même, ma garantie d'un an Apple peut-elle marcher pour ce genre de défaut ?
Si non, savez vous à combien pourrait me revenir le remplacement de l'écran approximativement ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Août 2011)

Une garantie qui couvrirait un défaut d'utilisation? Ca hélas c'est une clause d'exclusion de toute garantie, les seuls qui couvraient parfois cela étaient (avant la crise) certaines banques qui proposaient ce type d'assurance si l'achat était fait avec leur carte de crédit. Vois si tu as acheté avec une carte de crédit et vois si elle couvre ce type d'accident. 

Pour le prix si tu demandes dans un Apple store tu devrais recevoir une réponse précise...


----------

